

On 5 years of college – What I learned - somethingsearch
http://devanpatel.me/things-i-have-learned-from-5-years-of-college/

======
cdubz
> Get up at 7.30 and go to class

> Don't take joke classes

> Don't study too much

I sense some conflicts of interest here...

~~~
hackmyssl
How is this a conflict of interest? He mentions to go to every class (whether
7:30a or 8:00p), don't take joke classes (Man's Food), and don't study too
much.

